# My Crested Gecko Food mix for those interested - Measurements included



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi,

I have created a recipe for my crested geckos after research and talking/learning from fellow forumites. I have had interest so I thought I would re-write and post on here.

If you find it useful, fantastic, if not, no worries. 

Any feedback or questions? Ask away...

Cheers,

Jac 

*Purple-Vixens Crested Gecko CGD Mix*

This mix works well for me, so hopefully it will for you. I also feed gut-loaded and calcium dusted live food once a week and although this isn’t necessary it can help increase the growth rate. I know of many who have success with and without live-food so it’s down to personal preference. 

*DISCLAIMER:*
Easy on the teaspoons of organic honey and please use at your own risk, I do not take responsibility for anything that goes wrong. It is a home made recipe through lots of research and help from fellow forumites, so I thought I would share as a few people have shown interest. Please alter as you wish and use away.

*NOTE:* 
No other supplements are required, do not add calcium, Nutrobal or any other vitamins as this recipe uses CGD, either Komodo or Repashy Base Powder.

*FREEZING: *
This can be frozen in ice cube trays for ease, but please use within 3-4 months, depending on how you feel. I usually use my mix up within 3 months and would suggest this is a good time to keep. Again, I can hold no responsibility for anything that goes wrong, this is an advisory sheet to help make your crested geckos food a little tastier, and making your life easier by making it in bulk.

*THE MIX:* 

2 MANGOS
4 MEDIUM PEARS
2 TEASPOONS ORGANIC HONEY
¼ CUP WATER
30-35G CGD/REPASHY BASE POWDER


This fills up 4 ice cub trays though so I’d suggest the below for those that only have a few crested geckos. For less, just halve all the ingredients again.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

1 MANGO
1 LARGE PEAR
1 TEASPOON ORGANIC HONEY
2 TABLESPOONS WATER
15-20G CGD

Chop up fruit and place in blender with water. Whiz until it becomes a smooth thick consistency. Add the honey and whiz again. Finally add the CGD and whiz for one last time. It should go slightly green/brown in colour and you should be able to see lots of little bits. It should still smell fruity-ish.


***Please note, similar size fruits to that of mango or pear like the below can also be used, so try experimenting. (I have multiplied smaller fruits to approximately equate the same size as a mango for example).

Papaya, half a melon, 8 strawberries, 12 grapes, 2 kiwis etc.*


*Important: Citrus fruits are not good for crested geckos, and bananas are to be given once a month as a treat only as it has been known to inhibit calcium absorption therefore bananas are not recommended for this recipe.
*


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

thanks for that: victory:
woul bow but i cant im a ninja:whistling2:
:no1:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

awesome post


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Very useful post, I have personally used this mix and I can vouch for Purple-vixen..... sticky me thinks :no1:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Consider it printed! I have just finished blendering fruit and popping it in ice cube trays, and shall give this a go soon too!

STICKY ME!


----------



## barneysmum (Mar 27, 2010)

definately gonna give this a go
thanks for your time posting it
jan


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome will definately try this.

Sticky me thinks


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

This is a brilliant post, deffinetly worth a sticky.


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

gonna go buy some ice cubes trays, and give this a go. As of today I may have 2 cresti's so it will be very handy, great post PV
STICKY !!!!


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

will give this a go well worth a sticky me thinks *nudges mods*



thanks
george


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Mine will not touch the base mixed with nectar, they like the complete diet which means i have some base sitting around! I shall give the recipe a go, fingers crossed.


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

STICKY,STICKY,STICKY:2thumb:
Ive used this method thanks to Jac giving it me last year and it works a treat.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Oo thank you, I'm gonna give this a go!


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice one 
STICKY!! like their wee feeties lol
xx


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

grapes you said , grapes can be dangerous i thought, and if used skin should be removed?

Also.. that doesnt seem much powder at all compared to fruit, according to repashy, fruit/honey to CGD ratio is 50/50

hmmmmm


----------



## kel32 (Jan 29, 2009)

if you blend grapes up theres no skin there i just go through the mix to make sure all the lumps have gone


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

:notworthy: I shall be buying the ingredients first thing tomorrow :notworthy:

Deffinate sticky!


----------



## x_firefly_x (Sep 18, 2009)

Oooo I shall definitely be trying this!! Thanks for the post!

Sticky!!!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> grapes you said , grapes can be dangerous i thought, and if used skin should be removed?
> 
> Also.. that doesnt seem much powder at all compared to fruit, according to repashy, fruit/honey to CGD ratio is 50/50
> 
> hmmmmm


Hey,

I did put chnge to each others preference. If you believe it isn't enough, maybe up the powder by 5g? This is tried and tested by me, I am not a professional, but it works fine for me for nearly a year, and never had a problem...

Cheers for the heads up on grapes, although I have been advised on a number of occasions they are ok... I have never used them so cannot comment..

Jac


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

purple-vixen said:


> Hey,
> 
> I did put chnge to each others preference. If you believe it isn't enough, maybe up the powder by 5g? This is tried and tested by me, I am not a professional, but it works fine for me for nearly a year, and never had a problem...
> 
> ...



yea ive just been told the skins were poisionous/toxic (something like that anyway! lol)

yea i only mentioned re the amount of powder due to repashy himself saying a 50 / 50 ratio is correct...

i use lots of fruit and honey etc etc, but still to the 50 50 ratio

i normally use about 15 - 20 grams of CGD every 2/3 days...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2010)

COCONUT!!!









At first it was just random but then again is coconut a fruit? and even more to the point its non citrus..... although it does have laxative properties :whistling2: Who knows we could have the making of a tropical flavoured CGD :lol2:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> yea ive just been told the skins were poisionous/toxic (something like that anyway! lol)
> 
> yea i only mentioned re the amount of powder due to repashy himself saying a 50 / 50 ratio is correct...
> 
> ...


Ah bloody hell, I ought to re-edit that then... 

50/50 ratio I used to use, but they didn't seem to eat as much, didn't seem to like it, so I dropped it to around 65-35 and offered an extra meal... they now eat more alongside the live food dusted.

But hey, like you said, things work different for others, but thanks for the heads up on grapes. 



Crestie Chris said:


> COCONUT!!!
> image
> 
> At first it was just random but then again is coconut a fruit? and even more to the point its non citrus..... although it does have laxative properties :whistling2: Who knows we could have the making of a tropical flavoured CGD :lol2:


My question is how the hell would they even get into it in the first place.... You funny sod lol!

Also can I just say thanks to everyone who has commented, I really appreciate your thoughts and nice words and any thoughts or changes you may have,

Jac


----------



## Macdonald (Dec 26, 2009)

*Thanks*

We've been struggling to get our two to eat CGD so will definately be giving this a go


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

When considering ratios of fruit to powder I think it is important to realize there has been no real comparison done to justify a choice of one ratio over another. ​ Repashy may say 50:50 but he also says there is no need to mix it. The difference between not mixed and 50:50 is great, and so you have to wonder what is being sacrificed? Is 50% CGD and 50% fruit really supplying all your animals needs? IF it is then the fruit you add MUST be supplying 50% of required nutrients... which must make the CGD a little redundant. IF supplementing the CGD with 50% fruit affects its supposed 'complete diet' status then surely recommending supplementing with fruit is actually a negative. Failing this, it means that you are actually restricting your animals growth by underfeeding (interestingly this is my take generally about this diet).
I think the key here is in the understanding of HOW adding fruit affects the balance of the powder, or whether feeding more of the mixture will make up for this.

Andy


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

The way I see it is, out in the wild they don't have someone mixing a powder base into their meals. They get all the nutrients they need from the (more often rotting) fruit and bugs they eat. 

My two will not touch a 50/50 mix, but if I lower the base to a 30/70 they seem to lap it up and are gaining a quite acceptable 1 or 2g every week.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

purple-vixen said:


> My question is how the hell would they even get into it in the first place.... You funny sod lol!
> 
> Also can I just say thanks to everyone who has commented, I really appreciate your thoughts and nice words and any thoughts or changes you may have,
> 
> Jac


Well as far as I know coconuts don't grow in new Caledonia (not been myself so not sure) but they could easily get into them.... the wild ones are tough as nails, they carry hardhats and sledge hammers :whistling2:

Well since you floored that idea here is another 
Avocado








Its quite high in nutrients :hmm:

*more fruity ideas to come guys :lol2:*


----------



## janeann10uk (May 27, 2009)

i give my cresties Komodo crestie formula plus another serving of pureed mango and banana (which they love) and a helping of crickets ! Iv seen them diving on crickets and munching plus the evidence in the morning shows theyve had a good go of crestie food!!


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

ratio's ratio's...i go by texture and consitancy.:no1:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Macdonald said:


> We've been struggling to get our two to eat CGD so will definately be giving this a go


This is exactly why I changed my ratio, and like I said, the more fruit, they love it, they are still getting the nutrients from the CGD. Good luck and hopefully it helps you out 



GlasgowGecko said:


> When considering ratios of fruit to powder I think it is important to realize there has been no real comparison done to justify a choice of one ratio over another. ​ Repashy may say 50:50 but he also says there is no need to mix it. The difference between not mixed and 50:50 is great, and so you have to wonder what is being sacrificed? Is 50% CGD and 50% fruit really supplying all your animals needs? IF it is then the fruit you add MUST be supplying 50% of required nutrients... which must make the CGD a little redundant. IF supplementing the CGD with 50% fruit affects its supposed 'complete diet' status then surely recommending supplementing with fruit is actually a negative. Failing this, it means that you are actually restricting your animals growth by underfeeding (interestingly this is my take generally about this diet).
> I think the key here is in the understanding of HOW adding fruit affects the balance of the powder, or whether feeding more of the mixture will make up for this.
> 
> Andy


As usual, interesting and I do understand no one can say what is right here.

All I will say is, my crested geckos wouldn't eat it mixed half and half <I tried weight, so 10g of fruit, 10g of powder, and I try millilitres...>

Have you tried that stuff mixed with water? It's awful... Mixed with fruit and a dash of organic honey, I thought it was ok :blush: Nevertheless, I am not a lizard, but they like it.

I lessened the CGD and they seemed to eat more of it.

My argument is this. The CGD is a complete powder, yes? Therefore anything you add is to enhance flavour, or add a little extra natural nutrients maybe, but you are still offering the powder?

SO, why would it matter if I did 50/50 or 35/65? They are still getting a dose of their CGD, and they get their dusted live, and I check all my geckos monthly for calcium, how their bones are, how they are in them selves, and random vet checks, and they all seem fine in the year I have been doing this.

So surely it is down the the keeper to decide if this is ok and working for them, to monitor it over a few months and make sure the gecko is healthy. How did they discover all the nutrients in the first place? All I have done is add fresh fruit and a dash of honey to make a consistency that looks right to what I read, and equal to what I believe the lizards should have.

I will add again, I am no expert and only doing what works for me and my crested geckos.

I just don't understand why it has to be exactly 50/50 because someone said so. What is the harm in changing it slightly to appeal to the tastes of the lizards? I don't believe there is a massive amount of harm, like I said, I have been using this for over a year now, and all mine are fine. 

This was just as an offering of some ideas to aid people in different options of how to feed their lizard, it isn't a "be all and end all".. Just wanted to help is all but welcome more comments 



KerryLou said:


> The way I see it is, out in the wild they don't have someone mixing a powder base into their meals. They get all the nutrients they need from the (more often rotting) fruit and bugs they eat.
> 
> My two will not touch a 50/50 mix, but if I lower the base to a 30/70 they seem to lap it up and are gaining a quite acceptable 1 or 2g every week.


As I said above, I agree with this too 



Crestie Chris said:


> Well as far as I know coconuts don't grow in new Caledonia (not been myself so not sure) but they could easily get into them.... the wild ones are tough as nails, they carry hardhats and sledge hammers :whistling2:
> 
> Well since you floored that idea here is another
> Avocado
> ...


Nice liking that!!!! Next you will be saying Leos and Cresties are distantly related :whistling2:



janeann10uk said:


> i give my cresties Komodo crestie formula plus another serving of pureed mango and banana (which they love) and a helping of crickets ! Iv seen them diving on crickets and munching plus the evidence in the morning shows theyve had a good go of crestie food!!


See, that works for your lizards, I am assuming they are healthy and doing well? I would try to cut the banana down, this isn't so good for them on a regular basis according to some of the experts. I used to offer a little banana every other month, but only 2 seemed to like it.



hexem said:


> ratio's ratio's...i go by texture and consitancy.:no1:


This is the biggest statement here. I did and that's why I measured it when I got it how I thought it should be based on how much the cresties eat.

It looked right, based on some of my research, but was less than the ratio. 

Again, thanks for all comments


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

purple-vixen said:


> Nice liking that!!!! Next you will be saying Leos and Cresties are distantly related :whistling2:


Somebody has been stalking me :gasp: how do you think my new sofa looks from outside? :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Somebody has been stalking me :gasp: how do you think my new sofa looks from outside? :lol2:


move out the way so i can see


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> move out the way so i can see


Oops sorry, can you see it now? :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Oops sorry, can you see it now? :whistling2:


yep 
leave tht tv on before you go to bed will ya


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep
> leave tht tv on before you go to bed will ya


Will do : victory: any particular channel preference?


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

mmmmmmm

stick it on film 4


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> mmmmmmm
> 
> stick it on film 4


"Equilibrium" is on..... maybe Dave?


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> "Equilibrium" is on..... maybe Dave?


yep try dave


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> yep try dave


Mock the week FTW :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Mock the week FTW :no1:


good 
anychance of a sandwich


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> good
> anychance of a sandwich


There is some ham and cheese in the fridge, just leave some for me : victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> There is some ham and cheese in the fridge, just leave some for me : victory:


cheers: victory:


----------



## Ashtonsmum (Aug 14, 2008)

Will be giving that a go  Thank you

Sarah x


----------



## Michaela93 (Jun 16, 2009)

Does it have to be frozen or can you leave it in the fridge?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Michaela93 said:


> Does it have to be frozen or can you leave it in the fridge?


Frozen for maximum shelf life : victory: in the fridge it will only last a week at the most


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Can't belive Chris and Ninja have the whole of page four to talk about food... Sheesh!



Michaela93 said:


> Does it have to be frozen or can you leave it in the fridge?


You can leave it in the fridge, but it will only last 2-3 days, 4 maybe at longest, so I just freeze it. 

And I just want to say again, thanks for all the comments and advice added to the thread, and thanks to those commenting after they tried it. I am glad so many of you have decided to give it a go!

Thanks,

Jac  x


----------



## Simplylucy (May 22, 2009)

I'm off to get the ingredients needed to try this today. It sounds fabulous. :2thumb:


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

I would totally use this recipe if i had a gecko. Might just have to go out and get one now haha.

STICKY THIS!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Simplylucy said:


> I'm off to get the ingredients needed to try this today. It sounds fabulous. :2thumb:


Thanks for the kind words, I do hope it works for you, but alter it to your/your gecko tastes as much as you like 



Tiger Lily said:


> I would totally use this recipe if i had a gecko. Might just have to go out and get one now haha.
> 
> STICKY THIS!


HA! I can see that...

"Mum/dad/boyfriend/landlord, I need a gecko to to a write up a review on this new recipe, no I don't need to, but we could win a family holiday to Egypt, I can do it? Great cheers mum/dad/boyfriend/landlord, now I just need £110 "

Bwahahaha!

Thanks x


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Getting some ice cube trays and having a go, thanks for the post, alot more conveinient than making it everyother night!


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

I made this to try and it doesn't look like either of mine touched it, but gonna defrost some more as I'm not sure if it's cos they are both still settling into there new homes, I caught sockets hunting last night which is reasuring !!!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Zak196 said:


> Getting some ice cube trays and having a go, thanks for the post, alot more conveinient than making it everyother night!


Awesome good luck!



viperd said:


> I made this to try and it doesn't look like either of mine touched it, but gonna defrost some more as I'm not sure if it's cos they are both still settling into there new homes, I caught sockets hunting last night which is reasuring !!!


Ah, try altering it slightly, I use less water now, as mine prefer it quite gloopy, and also mine prefer papaya. They don't touch the melon one...

Yeah, probably still settling, give em time hon, I've had a couple that didn't touch food for nearly 3 weeks before now, then turned into little eating machines lol! x


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

cheers i will try this out on our crestie:2thumb:


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

cool I'll pick some diff fruits to try next time I go supermarket !!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

viperd said:


> cool I'll pick some diff fruits to try next time I go supermarket !!


Good idea hon, if you use very ripe pears with another fruit, ease off on the water 

Let me know how it goes! x


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

bobo1 said:


> cheers i will try this out on our crestie:2thumb:


Good luck with it, any feedback welcome!

I have started saying though, depending on the fruit you use, water ration can be changed a little


----------



## McQuillanX2 (Oct 29, 2009)

This should be a sticky:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

McQuillanX2 said:


> This should be a sticky:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Agreed :no1:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

A well deserved bump :no1:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

:up: :whistling2:


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

Since my cresties down right refuse to eat the 2 part repashy diet (i believe its because its the new 3.1 version) i decided to try this! Made some up tonight and have put it in with them and will see tomorrow if they eat it. I hope they do start eating it as my 2nd stage cricks wont be arriving for another couple of days! 

:notworthy: thank you purple-vixen, i really hope this works, if not im sure my bf will eat it, he was quite happily licking the spoon and the blender once i had finished dishing it out into the freezer trays!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Great to hear it's working for people. I will add though, I have started just freezing the fruit and honey puree, and adding the powder on the night. 

I know this defeats the object of simplicity, but after talking to a few folks, the D3 in the CGD is quite unstable and freezing could alter it. It may well not, it's not proven, but I haven't noticed much difference in the cresties, so it's more than likely fine.

Thanks again for nice comments and for Chris putting pictures up 

Jac


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm getting my first crestie next week and I might well try this out and see how this goes.

What servings would you reccommend for a young crested gecko may I ask?

Thank you for such a great recipe; I think it's a fantastic idea that will increase the bond and interaction between gecko and owner. =3


----------



## chantelle (Apr 8, 2010)

im going to give his a try :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
thanks for sharing


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Kittysan said:


> I'm getting my first crestie next week and I might well try this out and see how this goes.
> 
> What servings would you reccommend for a young crested gecko may I ask?
> 
> Thank you for such a great recipe; I think it's a fantastic idea that will increase the bond and interaction between gecko and owner. =3


Aw congratulations and good luck! Don't forget pictures when the little one arrives 

I usually offer my 0-3 months old a little blob off the teaspoon, some offer a whole milk lid worth, 3-6 months a little more, so on  Depends TBH, they need fresh every 2-3 days when they are growing...

Jac



chantelle said:


> im going to give his a try :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> thanks for sharing


No worries, hope your cresties like it too :2thumb:


----------



## Kittysan (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for the reply.
I shall try and offer the right amount. :2thumb:
Pictures will be taken for sure; from the picture I was provided she/he looks like a real stunner =P


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

could i use komodo crested food diet instead of repashy base ?

as i have three bottles of it just sitting around as mine wont eat it will only eat cickets


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Kittysan said:


> Thank you for the reply.
> I shall try and offer the right amount. :2thumb:
> Pictures will be taken for sure; from the picture I was provided she/he looks like a real stunner =P


Awww that's awesome!

Yeah just do a 1 teaspoon of CGD powder to 2 teaspoons of fruit if you are worried as this is what's recommended, which is what I nearly end up with, then alter to what you're crestie likes making sure they are getting the vitamins they need 



awh said:


> could i use komodo crested food diet instead of repashy base ?
> 
> as i have three bottles of it just sitting around as mine wont eat it will only eat cickets


I use Komodo, never used Repashy, and will be using Clarks soon. So should be fine, works for me! Most of mine eat their CGD with the komodo, so at least I know they will eat it. 

Jac


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

mixed up my first batch made enough for about ten weeks put in the freezer tasted it myself it was nice with the diet in but will knock up some without crested gecko diet in for myself


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

well was going to have a go at this i blended a mango papaya and a cantalope melon filled 3 icecube trays and put the rest in a takeaway tub it made loads!!!! i didnt have to use any water either as it was the right consistancy i was after fed it to the gargs n cresties last night all clean bowls maybe i should add cgd to it next time lol



ta much
geo


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

weegie said:


> well was going to have a go at this i blended a mango papaya and a cantalope melon filled 3 icecube trays and put the rest in a takeaway tub it made loads!!!! i didnt have to use any water either as it was the right consistancy i was after fed it to the gargs n cresties last night all clean bowls maybe i should add cgd to it next time lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha glad it works ok!

Like I now say, if it's the clarks, use the 2:1 ratio, all mine pretty much clear their bowls too 

How's the baby?
x


----------



## weegie (Nov 6, 2007)

aye im gonna get some of the clarkes stuff once ive finished the cgd my garg females are being a pain feeding wise but the male garg and the cresties love the new mix as does the baby 

ta much
geo


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

weegie said:


> aye im gonna get some of the clarkes stuff once ive finished the cgd my garg females are being a pain feeding wise but the male garg and the cresties love the new mix as does the baby
> 
> ta much
> geo


 
That's great stuff : victory:

I think you should put some new piccies up in the picture section... 

x


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll see if madam turns her nose up at this.
Stickies take up loads of room in this section, i'd only want it putting on if they were all condensed into one thread like on snake section.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> I'll see if madam turns her nose up at this.
> Stickies take up loads of room in this section, i'd only want it putting on if they were all condensed into one thread like on snake section.


Hey,

It's only here as an alternative for those who want to use it, I'd never intended it for a sticky. I just like to help people and share what I've found works :2thumb:

Hope your girl likes it


----------



## Evilmaniacuk (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Purple,

Im new here and trying to absorb as much info about Cresties before me and my girlfriend get our first 2 girls after the new year..

At this moment in time I am terrified about doing something wrong and wanted to know just a couple of things.

Would the recipe for a couple of Gecko's i.e. 1 Mango, 1 large Pear be suitable for the 2 girls?

How much would you serve them

How often (as I dont want them getting hungry)

You say Organic Honey? And specific brand which is known to be safe?

I may be over reacting though and be the worrying father type.


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a few Rhacodactylus (no cresteds at the moment though) kicking about that have been feeding on a variety of baby foods, fruit mixes & komodo CGD. I saw this thread and thought I'd give it a go so I just mixed up a sampler, only to realise I don't know where the ice cube trays have gone so I had to freeze it in a tub until I buy some. Anyway I used,

1 average sized plum
1 small apple
approx 1/3 of a squeezy bottle of "mango, pear & orange" kids juice (100% fruit juice)
1 tablespoon honey
3 tablespoons water (I added a third at the end as it seemed a bit thick)
20g komodo CGD
a sprinkle of Nutrobal & Komodo cricket dust


I'll defrost some in a few days and see how it goes down with the geckos, who also all receive live insects once a week : victory:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

I rate this a sticky if any mods want to do it?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Ged said:


> I rate this a sticky if any mods want to do it?


As others have said already it could overcrowd the top of the forum, and the OP him/herself has said it was not intended for sticky.

Perhaps there could be a sticky that is a "link to" page for threads like this though, with a list of threads useful when researching diets etc.

Might be more suited to the care sheet section also, though.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Evilmaniacuk said:


> Hi Purple,
> 
> Im new here and trying to absorb as much info about Cresties before me and my girlfriend get our first 2 girls after the new year..
> 
> ...


Hello, I'll PM you, I'm sorry I haven't replied sooner, but it's good to worry, in time you'll relax and feel confident in your husbandry 



NightGecko said:


> I have a few Rhacodactylus (no cresteds at the moment though) kicking about that have been feeding on a variety of baby foods, fruit mixes & komodo CGD. I saw this thread and thought I'd give it a go so I just mixed up a sampler, only to realise I don't know where the ice cube trays have gone so I had to freeze it in a tub until I buy some. Anyway I used,
> 
> 1 average sized plum
> 1 small apple
> ...


Hey, that sounds OK, but I wouldn't add extra nutrobal if you're using CGD (any brand). CGD has the right balance of vitamins and nutrients, so adding extra could be a little harmful.. Could be, but I wouldn't risk it hon.

Some will say apple isn't great either, but hey, try it and see. Personally I'd stick to soft fleshy fruits  Thanks for using my recipe as a base, I hope you have a bit of luck with it, but It's also nice to see people altering to suit them.

As earlier, easy on the honey! x



Ged said:


> I rate this a sticky if any mods want to do it?


As said before, it's not meant to be a sticky, it's more of a "pass round to see if anyone wants to use it" thread and for people to post their opinions and changes, their results  

Plus there is too many "sticky" threads as is!



NightGecko said:


> As others have said already it could overcrowd the top of the forum, and the OP him/herself has said it was not intended for sticky.
> 
> Perhaps there could be a sticky that is a "link to" page for threads like this though, with a list of threads useful when researching diets etc.
> 
> Might be more suited to the care sheet section also, though.


Maybe a sub-forum called "helpful threads" ?

I agree, like I said, it's not necessarily advice, more of a "I tried this, it works for me, anyone else want to give it a go?"

Thanks again, for all the comments 

x


----------



## wildenglishrose (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks, im gonna try this for my crestie. He is a very picky eater so hopefully he will like your mix. :flrt:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Buying a crested gecko off her shes very knowledgable and will try this thanks for the info .


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

sticky!


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Buying a crested gecko off him hes very knowledgable and will try this thanks for the info .


Ah so youre having MR4, you might find that purple-vixen is female 
Will be seeing you soon when we drop him of, Rutland isnt it?


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry I ment her:blush: Sorry Jac and yes its Rutland :2thumb:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

EDITED the post lol:devil:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

wildenglishrose said:


> Thanks, im gonna try this for my crestie. He is a very picky eater so hopefully he will like your mix. :flrt:


Well it's there for trial and error, so long as you stick to the 50:50 or 40:60 no less,  Let me know if it works!



Junior13reptilez said:


> Sorry I ment her:blush: Sorry Jac and yes its Rutland :2thumb:


Hahaha Thanks for the compliment, and it's not the first time I've been thought of as a male 

See you in a couple of weeks


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

great stuff, im gonna make a batch 2moro


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

LIZARD said:


> great stuff, im gonna make a batch 2moro


Ooooh let me know how it goes down


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Sorry do resurrect an old thread guys but could this be put in a squeeze bottle and into a fridge for storage?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i wont keep long as its fruit 
i place mine into ice cube trays and freeze it because just using one mango and a pear is still tons of food


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

as far as I know, there should be no problem putting it into a squeezy bottle. Just have to make sure theres no lumps that can clog it up and also be careful of the shelf life. I'd say a week max.

I personally freeze it into ice cubes without the CGD and then add this later when I defrost them. Works out a cube is a perfect portion size for a couple of days.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I recently made something similar and its a big hit with my lot :2thumb:


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. So you just freeze the fruit part and add a little CGD per cube? How long does a defrosted cube last the gecko?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## KerryLou (Aug 19, 2009)

1 cube feeds my 3 adults & 4 hatchlings, I leave the mixture in the viv for 2 days. They seem to eat more of it on the second day :bash::lol2:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

my 2 usually eat 1 cube (with about 1/2 - 1 teaspoon of GCD added after defrosting) between them over 2 days. cresties seem to like their food after a day or so when its gone a little funky.


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks again guys x


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

swift_wraith said:


> my 2 usually eat 1 cube (with about 1/2 - 1 teaspoon of GCD added after defrosting) between them over 2 days. cresties seem to like their food after a day or so when its gone a little funky.


That's about the right ratio, as one ice cube here is approximately 1-2 teaspoons 

Glad it's working out for people, and even happier to hear of peoples alterations and success!

Jac


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

purple-vixen said:


> That's about the right ratio, as one ice cube here is approximately 1-2 teaspoons
> 
> Glad it's working out for people, and even happier to hear of peoples alterations and success!
> 
> Jac


now you just have to wait for the royalty cheques to come rolling in eh Jac? :lol2:


----------



## enDANgered (Dec 25, 2010)

I've actually just made myself a shopping list from this thread ;D Going to give it a whirl tomorrow! 
Mucho Thanks for this! x :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

enDANgered said:


> I've actually just made myself a shopping list from this thread ;D Going to give it a whirl tomorrow!
> Mucho Thanks for this! x :notworthy:


Keep an eye out in the reduced section, lots of cheap and ripe fruit on offer :whistling2:


----------



## enDANgered (Dec 25, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Keep an eye out in the reduced section, lots of cheap and ripe fruit on offer :whistling2:


Specially those shrunken dried out ones? 
Btw i DID highlight your post for any white writing, i'm onto you!
:gasp:


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

does freezing the mixture not leech out nutrients? such as thiamine?


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

kerrithsoden said:


> does freezing the mixture not leech out nutrients? such as thiamine?



In none industrial units yes, because the process is slower is has a much larger impact on the molecules as it tries to Holt the natural degrading process. Also this has a reckoning effect on the fruits itself, even more so if the produce has direct contacted with the cool air. Typically the slower something freezes the bigger the crystals are, the bigger the crystals the more cellular damage is done and less nutrients survive the processes.

For those reasons I personally do not freeze a crestie mix, though I do store it in the refrigerator in an air tight container , which slows down the degrading, but doesn't have the massive effect of freezing. When I mix the batch, the tend to aim for 5-7 days worth.


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

Krispy1984 said:


> In none industrial units yes, because the process is slower is has a much larger impact on the molecules as it tries to Holt the natural degrading process. Also this has a reckoning effect on the fruits itself, even more so if the produce has direct contacted with the cool air. Typically the slower something freezes the bigger the crystals are, the bigger the crystals the more cellular damage is done and less nutrients survive the processes.
> 
> For those reasons I personally do not freeze a crestie mix, though I do store it in the refrigerator in an air tight container , which slows down the degrading, but doesn't have the massive effect of freezing. When I mix the batch, the tend to aim for 5-7 days worth.


This is what I feared,
I only mix on the day its being given, the missus eats loads of fruit so i'll usually just pinch a bit of whatever shes having
:lol2:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

swift_wraith said:


> now you just have to wait for the royalty cheques to come rolling in eh Jac? :lol2:


Haha! Unfortunately not, and believe it or not, I like helping people..  Plus, it's been changed and chopped about, it's great to see people's opinions, advice, and others success/failure! :no1:



enDANgered said:


> I've actually just made myself a shopping list from this thread ;D Going to give it a whirl tomorrow!
> Mucho Thanks for this! x :notworthy:


Haha tell me about it, when I do a fruit treat, I have to raid the cheap shelf at tesco/morrisons otherwise it'd cost me a bomb! You're welcome, don't forget to post how you got on, and your cresties found it 



Crestie Chris said:


> Keep an eye out in the reduced section, lots of cheap and ripe fruit on offer :whistling2:


Aye second that!



kerrithsoden said:


> does freezing the mixture not leech out nutrients? such as thiamine?


This is why I now only freeze the fruit, not the CGD. I have read that the D3 in CGD amongst a few other nutrients, is quite an unstable item, therefore something as harsh as freezing it "could" cause the item to deteriorate, though I'm not sure it's proven, I've changed the method as it's better to not chance it in my opinion. 



Krispy1984 said:


> In none industrial units yes, because the process is slower is has a much larger impact on the molecules as it tries to Holt the natural degrading process. Also this has a reckoning effect on the fruits itself, even more so if the produce has direct contacted with the cool air. Typically the slower something freezes the bigger the crystals are, the bigger the crystals the more cellular damage is done and less nutrients survive the processes.
> 
> For those reasons I personally do not freeze a crestie mix, though I do store it in the refrigerator in an air tight container , which slows down the degrading, but doesn't have the massive effect of freezing. When I mix the batch, the tend to aim for 5-7 days worth.


Second that, great explanation, thank you :no1:



kerrithsoden said:


> This is what I feared,
> I only mix on the day its being given, the missus eats loads of fruit so i'll usually just pinch a bit of whatever shes having
> :lol2:


Haha, good idea!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

enDANgered said:


> Specially those shrunken dried out ones?
> Btw i DID highlight your post for any white writing, i'm onto you!
> :gasp:


So untrusting :halo:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, I've made a batch of this using the smaller ratio
it's really cheap if you already have the CGD here's how much mine cost:
1 Mango - 50p
1 pear - something like 28p
Honey (the most expensive part)- £2.49 or something.

so altogether it only makes up 
£3.27

It was quite runny but i'm guessing it will thicken in the night.
Grabbed (not literally) my brothers crestie and dapped some on his nose, oh boy did his face light up :lol2:
Then he proceeded to attack my finger for the rest
Think the verdict is that it's an amazing mix 
Thanks Purple vixen


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Chris18 said:


> Ok, I've made a batch of this using the smaller ratio
> it's really cheap if you already have the CGD here's how much mine cost:
> 1 Mango - 50p
> 1 pear - something like 28p
> ...


That sounds pretty good there. Like said above, don't freeze the mix with CGD in it, defrost the cube of fruit puree, then add the CGD. This gives less chance of the nutrients and vitamins, mainly D3, from diminishing. Though it isn't proven, it's a possibilitly that was highlighted to me.

I'm really pleased to hear it's worked out for you, and you're more than welcome. Any questions, just ask. 

Jac


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

I have made this up and have started feeding it to my cresties. Thank you!!!


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I do a mix for my guys similar to yours, though I have added half a melon, 2 figs and 3 peaches. I also leave out the cgd as I still haven't found one mine will now eat. Stupid changing recipes. 
All of mine eat dusted food, and I have been adding a small amount of calcium after defrosting. 

When I run out again I shall give your mix a go and see what the kids think. 

Thank you for this c:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I do a mix for my guys similar to yours, though I have added half a melon, 2 figs and 3 peaches. I also leave out the cgd as I still haven't found one mine will now eat. Stupid changing recipes. 
Alternate nights they just get cgd, which doesn't get a lot eaten. 
All of mine eat dusted food, and I have been adding a small amount of calcium after defrosting. 

When I run out again I shall give your mix a go and see what the kids think. 

Thank you for this c:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

First time success with this!! My crestie was having none of the Clarks flavours, the odd little lick here and there, although loves her criks!

Made a batch last night, put some in and this morning there was a decent sized dent in the bowl :2thumb:

Thanks for the recipe!!


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

:2wallbang:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Krispy1984 said:


> :2wallbang:


Care to elaborate?


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Was wondering the reason for that too?

As extra info to go with my earlier post, I only made a small batch, didn't add the powder, and is currently stored in the fridge in an air tight container as didn't want to risk freezing and losing nutrients


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

bluepoolshark said:


> Was wondering the reason for that too?
> 
> As extra info to go with my earlier post, I only made a small batch, didn't add the powder, and is currently stored in the fridge in an air tight container as didn't want to risk freezing and losing nutrients


Good move


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

So could i make a small amount of this mix and keep it in a squeeze bottle in the fridge? How long would it keep?
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Fordyl2k said:


> So could i make a small amount of this mix and keep it in a squeeze bottle in the fridge? How long would it keep?
> cheers,
> Ryan


Should last a week I reckon, maybe 10 days at the very max


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

bluepoolshark said:


> Should last a week I reckon, maybe 10 days at the very max


You're quite the knowledgeable newcomer :whistling2: 

maybe this is my chance to finally get away from the addiction that is RFUK :lol2:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> You're quite the knowledgeable newcomer :whistling2:
> 
> maybe this is my chance to finally get away from the addiction that is RFUK :lol2:


Not even close to knowledgable, just like to make sure my crest and Leo have the best chance of a long happy life!!

Your addiction may hang around for a while yet as it's people like yourself and the other extremely knowledgable people on this forum that make newbies lives much easier!! :2thumb:


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

cheers for the replies guys.
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Fordyl2k said:


> cheers for the replies guys.
> cheers,
> Ryan


Hope it worked out OK for you  

Jac


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Just about to make this so will let you know how it goes 
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Great Success 
Used about a quarter of the ingredients and managed to fill two ice cube trays 
Thanks for a great recipe, now just to see if the gecko likes it. Im tempted to try it it smells great  And i must admit to stealing some before the CGD was added 
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Fordyl2k said:


> Just about to make this so will let you know how it goes
> cheers,
> Ryan





Fordyl2k said:


> Great Success
> Used about a quarter of the ingredients and managed to fill two ice cube trays
> Thanks for a great recipe, now just to see if the gecko likes it. Im tempted to try it it smells great  And i must admit to stealing some before the CGD was added
> cheers,
> Ryan


That's great stuff! Yep, it's good because now you haven't got the fruit going off after 3 days, and so long as you use it within 6-8 weeks from the freezer, you're sorted for a while.

Yes, I've tried it, and it's got a little wierd aftertaste, but on the whole, quite fruity and sweet LOL! 

Jac


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Think i mate a little two much for one crestie(2 ice cube trays) so think ill be binning some of this batch and make a smaller amount next time 
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Fordyl2k said:


> Think i mate a little two much for one crestie(2 ice cube trays) so think ill be binning some of this batch and make a smaller amount next time
> cheers,
> Ryan


Well I only say that as a lot of frozen fruit and veg you buy has a 2 month max freeze period as it can over time lose some of the nutrients through degradation.

But yeah, at least it's not cost you a fortune  

Jac


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

My cresties love this! just dished out the last cube last night, I'll need to make more now!


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> My cresties love this! just dished out the last cube last night, I'll need to make more now!


Awww wow, I'm really glad it's going down so well... 

I've just bought some "original flavour CGD" so will be a fruity month for my lot...

An ice cube tray lasts for 2 feedings for my lot :blush: but it's fun doing it and it makes the kitchen smell yum! 

Once again, I'm really pleased with all the comments, those of change ideas, inputs and success stories, I never thought it would work so well!!

And thanks to Chris for adding piccies 

Jac x


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

a 12 cube tray would last my single one about a month 
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

After typing that i dont think ill have to bin any of it at all because i only have two trays so two months should be okies? 
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

They prefer this to just the clarks and water mix. I only have 4 cresties so a tray lasts me a while, as I do one time of this, then one feed of just the clarks mixed with water. its a winner here :lol2:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Fordyl2k said:


> After typing that i dont think ill have to bin any of it at all because i only have two trays so two months should be okies?
> cheers,
> Ryan


Aye two months shouldn't be a problem, that's a win then 



Jazzy B Bunny said:


> They prefer this to just the clarks and water mix. I only have 4 cresties so a tray lasts me a while, as I do one time of this, then one feed of just the clarks mixed with water. its a winner here :lol2:


Well mine will eat the clarks with water, but always eat more, and seem more interested if there is fruit in there! Which does make sense... 

Win indeed


----------



## deb+wayne (Feb 11, 2011)

our cresties never seemed to eat much CGD no matter what brand it was. so thought we would give this ago.
we mixed
1 mango
1 papaya
2 TSB honey 
35G repeshy base

everyone loves it even the day after locusts, most caps were half empty the morning after it went in :notworthy:

thanks for the info. will try a few different fruits : victory:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

deb+wayne said:


> our cresties never seemed to eat much CGD no matter what brand it was. so thought we would give this ago.
> we mixed
> 1 mango
> 1 papaya
> ...


That's good to hear, from a lot of research and reading, fruit does play a part in the cresties diet, whether it's minimal or not, it does, therefore I like to make sure they have some fresh fruit now and then 

Jac


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm picking up my first crestie next weekend, so I'm digging the blender out today!

I picked up a nice ripe mango at Tesco, along with a pear and a melon. They smell delish in the fruit bowl already... :2thumb:

Thanks for the recipe Jac x


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Durhamchance said:


> I'm picking up my first crestie next weekend, so I'm digging the blender out today!
> 
> I picked up a nice ripe mango at Tesco, along with a pear and a melon. They smell delish in the fruit bowl already... :2thumb:
> 
> Thanks for the recipe Jac x


Congratulations! And you're welcome, but be sure to skim through the thread, a lot of people have contributed to the recipe, and though it's not changed much, a few alterations could be made to yours to improve it 

Jac


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

I'll give this a try myself

Maybe make double quantity and have some myself (making sure to halve the mix into two bowls and only adding the crestie diet to one)


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Demonique said:


> I'll give this a try myself
> 
> Maybe make double quantity and have some myself (making sure to halve the mix into two bowls and only adding the crestie diet to one)


It's worth a shot, my lot had peach and mango the other night 

Well, try it with the CGD, it ain't half bad :whistling2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been using this mix for a bit now and it's definitely a hit with the cresties =]


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> I've been using this mix for a bit now and it's definitely a hit with the cresties =]


Thanks mate, I've had some good feedback from folk who've had cresties who wouldn't touch the CGD & Water, but add fruit and a tiny drop of honey, it goes down well!

Cheers


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi

Many thanks for this link, was going to post on mixing CGD into fruit for my little-un, when I get him.

This answers it perfectly. :notworthy:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

spottymint said:


> Hi
> 
> Many thanks for this link, was going to post on mixing CGD into fruit for my little-un, when I get him.
> 
> This answers it perfectly. :notworthy:


So pleased it helped, thanks for reading through, lots of people have helped this thread evolve for the better!

Jac


----------



## Kerry97 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have mixed a batch for my 2 baby cresties and they love it, But I am consious that as they are only babies, I only made one batch and they are getting the same flavour over and over...... next time i will do have of one flavour half of another just to vary it for them.......

And yes it does taste good :whistling2:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Kerry97 said:


> I have mixed a batch for my 2 baby cresties and they love it, But I am consious that as they are only babies, I only made one batch and they are getting the same flavour over and over...... next time i will do have of one flavour half of another just to vary it for them.......
> 
> And yes it does taste good :whistling2:


Aw I'm glad they like it, well I freeze lots of different fruits, and defrost a different flavour when I'm due to mix the powder in.

It certainly does


----------



## Rianne & Thomas (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! Will be trying it soon


----------



## Jubblies (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm going to see if Asda have any reduced fruit tonight and make a batch up!! I just wondered can you use normal runny honey or does it need to be organic honey? :whistling2:


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Just made a batch using the ingrediants from the first page! what alterations have i missed, skimming trought i cnt find them lol.....

So i only have 2 adult cresties and i reckon im gonna end up with like it says 4 ice cube trays lol!

So how long should i freeze the mix before chucking it?

would be worth knowing now as i havnt added the CGD yet, is it worth onli mixing cgd into half and chucking the rest now? iv not got a blended so im at my anties house tonight and have blended it ready to mix in and freeze tommorow!


----------



## sukiesue (Jul 19, 2011)

I think my cresties will love this recipe so will out to the shops tomorrow for ingredients!


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

purple-vixen said:


> Awesome good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering what other fruit you used along with the papaya, gotta make some up today and want to try something different from the mango and pear. 
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## E80 (Jul 25, 2010)

Cheers  I'm going to try and make this tonight


----------



## hedwig (Aug 6, 2011)

Many thanks for this recipe. My crestie has now eaten fruit for the first time!: victory:
Before this he would only eat crickets.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Rianne & Thomas said:


> Thanks for the tip! Will be trying it soon


No problem 



Jubblies said:


> I'm going to see if Asda have any reduced fruit tonight and make a batch up!! I just wondered can you use normal runny honey or does it need to be organic honey? :whistling2:


Asda and Tesco are ace for reduced fruit on a thursday evening.. Also, just to be safe, I tend to go an extra few pennies and get organic honey, or if you're feeling flush, go for some Manuka honey, it's expensive, but if you only use it for cresties, it will last you ages 



Craigbaines said:


> Just made a batch using the ingrediants from the first page! what alterations have i missed, skimming trought i cnt find them lol.....
> 
> So i only have 2 adult cresties and i reckon im gonna end up with like it says 4 ice cube trays lol!
> 
> ...


The only alteration mainly is do not mix the cgd powder into it to freeze, just freeze the fruit mix only. Then defrost the correct amount of fruit, warm it up a little in a bowl that's in a bowl of hot water, and then mix in your powder.



sukiesue said:


> I think my cresties will love this recipe so will out to the shops tomorrow for ingredients!


Awesome, good luck 



Fordyl2k said:


> Just wondering what other fruit you used along with the papaya, gotta make some up today and want to try something different from the mango and pear.
> cheers,
> Ryan


Hiya,

I use raspberries, blueberries, strawberries, dragon fruit (though it's expensive and pretty tasteless, the cresties liked it though!) melon and fig  Keep the seeds in!



E80 said:


> Cheers  I'm going to try and make this tonight


No problem 



hedwig said:


> Many thanks for this recipe. My crestie has now eaten fruit for the first time!: victory:
> Before this he would only eat crickets.


That's ace news, I'm pleased it's worked for you :no1:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Very good recipe, Mr. Patrick can vouch for it ( R.chahoua ):whistling2:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Very good recipe, Mr. Patrick can vouch for it ( R.chahoua ):whistling2:


Pleased it's going down so well mate


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

An old thread but worth a read and try as well


----------

